# Goldie tank



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, got another person into the 'Fish Cult'. 

She's looking into a short body goldfish (SBG) tank but is undecided which fish right now. Has a 20gal but wants more tank mates. She has a mature seeded AC70 filter for crazy over filtration. Temp will range from 15-20C room temp. 

Looking to see if some of the stocking ideas would work or not.

Stock #1
-SBG
-5 white cloud minnows (WCM)
-5 rosy red minnows (RRM)
-live planted tank


Stock #2
-SBG
-5 WCM's or 5 RRM's
-2-3 snails (not sure which ones)


Stock #3
-SBG
-2-3 snails
-live planted tank


I forgot but what is the damage of overstocked tanks again? Anymore stock ideas? She's going to be doing some aquaponics as well for some cooking herbs and happens to love basil so by chance she's already got a good nutrient supply and combo as basil loves and thrives with aquaponics.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Interesting ideas here. I have a fancy goldfish tank as well, but I only have two in a 30 gal, and would not suggest any less space than that. They are tough fish, but they thrive in more water.

Most people tend to go with about 20 gal per fancy goldfish, and an additional 10 after that per extra fish added. 

A good filter is a requirement in a goldie tank, and an AC 70 is a good choice (though for a goldie tank, not crazy over-filtered). More is better, for example, I have two AC 50s on my 30 gal tank.

Overstocking is best avoided, as it causes fast buildup of wastes, and can stunt fish as well as cause them to become ill more easily.
This is easily dealt with by performing water changes. Water changes are done to remove the wastes (nitrates and solid material that could build up and become toxic to the fish)


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ksimdjembe said:


> Interesting ideas here. I have a fancy goldfish tank as well, but I only have two in a 30 gal, and would not suggest any less space than that. They are tough fish, but they thrive in more water.
> 
> Most people tend to go with about 20 gal per fancy goldfish, and an additional 10 after that per extra fish added.
> 
> ...


Ok, so overstocking and overfeeding leads to too much waste and nitrates then correct? That's what I was thinking and that's why she's going aquaponics as basil is very receptive to absorbing as many nitrates as possible and she plans on planting a lot of them for she cooks a lot with it. I'll be giving her my small 85gph pond pump to pump the water to her external growbed which the water drains back into the fish tank when done. The more nitrates is a good thing in this case for her planned use.

I was thinking SBG + 3 WCMs + 3 RRM + 1-2 snails for her tank and scrap the planted tank idea as her basil plants would uptake the nitrates. The snails are my idea of a clean up crew as I'm not sure shrimp would mix well bit who knows she may experiment with it. If it does not work out then food for the food chain there in the tank then I guess.

Basically she is going for a 50/50 practical/deco tank right now.


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Goldfish do not really work in a planted tank. They tend to eat up the leaves. I am sure there are specific plants that they do not eat but it will require more research. 

Goldfish are messy fish and are prone to many diseases so they require very good filtration and a lot of tank space. 20 gallon is enough for 1 goldfish and a group of 6 minnows maximum (snails are okay too because they do not produce too much waste and will scavenge around the tank).


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Some suggestions regarding plants in a goldfish tank:

- Java fern (best on driftwood or rocks)
- Java moss (though I would lean away from it, unless anchored to driftwood)
- Hygro spp. (some have good success with these, though, they may need to be well rooted in lots of gravel. Alternatively some people pot the plants in terracotta pots filled with gravel sitting in bare-bottom tanks, for ease of tank cleaning.
- Floating plants: Amazon frogbit, water hyacinth, water lettuce, duckweed


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

What snails work for her 15-20C temp range?

Also locations to find those snaisl in the GTA and rough pricing on them each.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Are you asking where to find snails for a tank like this?

I would assume, as most snails are rather adaptable, that this temperature would be fine for them.

Most local fish stores will have snails. Most snails cost a few dollars each.


----------

